# general cruze problems



## donk (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all, new to this forum, some good info here. Got a cruze new in march this year and its pretty ugly. While I'm not happy, trying to find some Cruz gurus that may have similar issues and ideas.

1) the car was purchased new..a cdx where we are, 1.8l
2) the car has what as described as industrial fall out so the paint is wrecked. This occurred at the dealer..lots of rust
3) car is prone to randomly dropping power, and very odd acceleration in curve, ESP between 2200 and 2500rpm
4) the audio randomly crackles when using USB
5) rubber appears to be cracking, dealer stated that this is normal and its because the rubber is drying out.

All in all, its very frustrating, and has been ongoing issue from the day of delivery in march this year, so think its time to look at alternatives...so 1) new paint job....dealer has rectified 2 new mirrors that faded...as for the rest, ideas, advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

Did they give you a significant cost reduction because of the industrial fall out or did they promise to fix it? I would certainly make the dealer repair the "power problem" as this is not normal and you have a power train warranty that should cover this. I would also have them address the crackling in the audio since this is also not normal. The rust issue and a complete repaint should be done at a reputable body shop but will probably be costly. Hopefully, you paid a sweet price for the car which should off-set this cost.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Where is the car located? Australia? 

Also, can you post a picture of the fallout? They do make products that take care of iron and rust in the paint, as long as it's only embedded in the paint. Iron-X is such a product. It's not cheap, but is DIY, and might save a lot of headache later on. Plus, you know it's done, and don't need to bug the dealer about it.

I'd definitely keep bugging the dealer about the engine cutting out, as that's not normal. 

Good luck!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

donk said:


> 1) the car was purchased new..a cdx where we are, 1.8l
> 2) the car has what as described as industrial fall out so the paint is wrecked. This occurred at the dealer..lots of rust
> 3) car is prone to randomly dropping power, and very odd acceleration in curve, ESP between 2200 and 2500rpm
> 4) the audio randomly crackles when using USB
> ...


So......................................why did you take delivery?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

donk said:


> 3) car is prone to randomly dropping power, and very odd acceleration in curve, ESP between 2200 and 2500rpm
> 4) the audio randomly crackles when using USB


What do you mean by dropping power? Do you see the tachometer changing when it drops power. If acceleration just seems to be uneven, check your spark plug gap. See http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/6722-diy-re-gap-factory-spark-plugs.html and http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...6688-your-spark-plugs-gapped-incorrectly.html. 

As for the crackling when using the USB, that seems to be a common occurrence, and probably unrelated to your other problems.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Just curious if you notice the USB cracking while an ipod/iphone is plugged in? I use my USB stick and have no issues, but sometimes when i use my iphone i notice it. If i unplug and plug it back in it seems to fix the issue.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The USB problem with your iPhone is probably because there isn't enough power going to the iPhone. The USB and 3.5mm ports are plugged into the same USB port on the PDIM, which means they are both drawing power. Many phone devices will draw the max power the USB spec will provide, which leads to dropouts and other wierdness for these devices during music playback. There are two ways to avoid this Cruze/Camaro design flaw. First - if you can, power the device from the power outlet and playback through the USB port. Second, swap in the Bluetooth PDIM and power your device from the power outlet and playback via the A2DP streaming Bluetooth spec.

The Camaro uses the same PDIM and therefore shares this same flaw.


----------



## donk (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. Didn't notice the paintwork until i gave my wife's car its first wash and polish. I'll post some pics shortly. Yes they are all seperate issues, re the paint n plastics, I doubt its car care products, wash my motorbike, my pickup and work pickup with the same product and no issues at all.

Wstadnick...what your describing is exactly the same issue we are having.

Scihpi...thanks for the info, greatly appreciated!!!

Re power loss...probably better described as flat spots, rpm appears OK. Put a voltage and current logger on today, some strange readings....suspect a coil pack may be the issue, load reduces when the car has a hiccup


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd agree, check your spark plug gaps. It takes 15 minutes to do. If the Aussie 1.8 is like the N. American 1.8, the plug gaps are all over the place, and will cause flat spots in the powerband.


----------

